

The Wolf of Wall Tweet - HockeyPlayer
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2015/04/bot_makes_2_4_million_reading_twitter_meet_the_guy_it_cost_a_fortune.html

======
HockeyPlayer
The trades actually came off a DJ Newswire headline and not the tweet, but it
doesn't change the point of the article.

